# Dwarf cichlids and L number plecos ready to go!



## menagerie (Mar 18, 2006)

We received our European order this week with lots of dwarf cichlids. We received many species of Apistogrammas as well as German blue rams (bred in Germany!!!) and a number of really nice west africans including three varieties of Pelvicachromis taeniatus.

examples include Apistogramma trifasciata $20 per pair
Taeniacara candidi $40 per pair
German Bred Blue Rams $7.99 ... awesome colour and condition

the full list is on our website with prices ranging from $20per pair to $30/pair for the Apistogrammas and $25per pair to $40/pair for the Pelvicachromis. There's also a nice selection of quarter to loonie sized European bred angels in 5 varieites priced $5.99 each as well as some German bred rainbows like Turquoise for $9.99 and the rarely seen Chilaterherina sentaniensis adults for $19.99 showing lots of colour.

We also have almost 20 species of L number plecostomus with some really nice specimens also listed on our website.

examples include L199 and L129 Hypancistrus at only $24.99 each, L340 Megaclowns at only $29.99ea and nice sized 4" L240 Leporacanthicus galaxias for $59.99

Lots of nice fish in the store.

Check out our website for a more complete list and call the store for more details.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/new-arrivals.html

just for any of you wondering, Frank ordered fish that were slightly larger than ours


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Was just there today and the stock looked great. Some very interesting Kribs were there that you don't normally see in the stores... and they were even tempting me!


----------

